# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Anyone into Hots??????????

## frogster

Here is a pic of my reticulated gila.I'm not sure if I can post him in the for sale section,but if anyone is interested 800.00 picked up.

----------


## Tyler

i think these are beautiful but my girlfriend said HELL NO no venomous reptiles that's where she draws the line!

----------


## frogster

> i think these are beautiful but my girlfriend said HELL NO no venomous reptiles that's where she draws the line!


I hear that.He's pretty cool full of attitude.When he eats its pretty funny just grabs and shakes.............

----------


## Kitten

I wish they were legal here to keep. A Gila Monster and a Gaboon Viper would be the only hots I would keep, if I had the space for either. I wouldn't even mind having a Beaded Lizard. Very nice lizard you have!  :Smile:

----------


## Tyler

they are legal in texas im sure permits are possible to get

----------


## frogster

> I wish they were legal here to keep. A Gila Monster and a Gaboon Viper would be the only hots I would keep, if I had the space for either. I wouldn't even mind having a Beaded Lizard. Very nice lizard you have!


Thanks................

----------


## mikesfrogs

> I wish they were legal here to keep. A Gila Monster and a Gaboon Viper would be the only hots I would keep, if I had the space for either. I wouldn't even mind having a Beaded Lizard. Very nice lizard you have!



Here is a few of my old hots. 2.5 ft female Rhino Viper and a Baby Gaboon. I had them in High School and a few years after. My wife doesnt like them. I will them again one day.lol

Ive kept

1- Rhino Viper
1- Gaboon Viper
5- Northern pacific rattlesnakes
1- Death Adder
4- Waglers tree vipers

----------


## mikesfrogs

Gaboons are the best. FAASSSTTT STRIKE




> I wish they were legal here to keep. A Gila Monster and a Gaboon Viper would be the only hots I would keep, if I had the space for either. I wouldn't even mind having a Beaded Lizard. Very nice lizard you have!

----------


## frogster

Nice pics...Gaboons are really cool and yeah they are just too damn fast sometimes without warning.My gila huffs once or twice then its on.......

----------


## mikesfrogs

The gaboons will look at you first. You can see their eyes focus on you. The worst was the death adder. I had to open its deli cup container with my hands.

----------


## frogster

> The gaboons will look at you first. You can see their eyes focus on you. The worst was the death adder. I had to open its deli cup container with my hands.


That will keep you on your toes.................playing with fire that get the blood pumping

----------


## IrishRonin

I  would love to have that gila but I need some permits here in Cali. Hots are my absolute favorite. I used to have 2 sidewinder, a southern pacific rattler and a dark maroon rattle snake that live where I do, but I could never pin down the sub species. I also volunteered at a hot rescue, they had gaboon, rhinos, a spectacle cobra, corals and a rinoXgaboon cross. Most of them were confiscated by the police and in Ca there's not to many venomous handlers so they got a lot of cool stuff. thanks for sharing

----------


## frogster

Thats cool I wish I could volunteer at a place that deals with hots..........You got any pics I'd like to see that cross

----------


## IrishRonin

I'll have to look threw my pictures cause that was like 4 years ago, i was trying, still am, to get enough hours so I could get my handlers license but there like 45 miles away from me and I just didint have the time anymore. Plus as i said it was volunteer job so it was eating up my wallet but If/when I can Im gonna try again cause I still need like 1400-1500 hours aqnd I really want that license! I am also applying at a zoo by my house,kinda, and they have a hots exhibit so hopefully I can get in and earn the rest of my hours that way and get paid to do so.

----------


## frogster

Damn thats a lot of hours......Good luck in getting that license  :Smile:

----------


## IrishRonin

in Ca you have to have 2000 hours/ 2 years before you can apply for the license. It sucks but it will be worth it. Just to get my falconers license it took 2 years and like 2000 hours, then i had to take the test, which by the way you can only take twice... in your life so you cant screw it up but again it was totally worth it.
 this is my owl "Yue" it means moon

----------


## Froggiefressh

What a beautiful owl, I would love to own one some day. This goes to show you hard work pays off!

----------


## IrishRonin

It is A LOT of hard work, besides running a reptile and amphibian exhibit, being a single father, taking care of my own collection of rep.& amphibians I spend 3-4hours a day with Yue. But it is all worth it, she is so personal and loving plus to have the kind of relationship with an animal, a bird at that, is mind blowing she even knows the difference between my footsteps and my roommates and she'll grip until i let her out so she can follow me around my house. She's definitely a character.

----------


## Tyler

That's awesome I've been doing all sorts of research on falconry and I was going to go for my license as soon as I finished school just to keep a barn owl!

----------


## IrishRonin

owls by far are my favorite for sure. Last year i rehabbed 2 other barn owls and a great horned owl. The GHO was on of the most amazing animals i have ever been around, its power was unbelievable. If you are serous about falconry i highly recommend it but you need a lot of time to spend with your bird

----------


## Tyler

Yea I'm very serious but I have to move to get it done there are no masters here to take on apprentices but I really wanna work with them. Those ad the American kestrel are on my list I love watching kestrels hunt from the air!

----------


## IrishRonin

Well for the 1st 2 years you have to be working with a red tail or a kestrel so.... I love kestrels the are to funny

----------


## thadmy

Yeah I love me my hots, but sadly with the recent birth of my daughter I had to sell most of them cause the fiancee didn't want them in the house with our daughter... I do plan on getting some again when she is a little older and can appreciate the danger and beauty.

I've kept
0.1 Rhino Viper
1.1. Prairie Rattlers
1.1 Puff Adder
1.0 Mojave Rattler
1.0 Dessert Horned Viper
1.0 Southern x banded copperhead

Good luck man that's a beautiful Gila... I've ALWAYS wanted one just no space for one haha

----------


## frogster

Thats what happened to me years ago.Kids were born hots left.Now I'm back I have 3 gilas letting 1 go...Easy care keep them in a snake rack until they get bigger then I'll display them....In time it all comes back............good luck.....


> Yeah I love me my hots, but sadly with the recent birth of my daughter I had to sell most of them cause the fiancee didn't want them in the house with our daughter... I do plan on getting some again when she is a little older and can appreciate the danger and beauty.
> 
> 
> I've kept
> 0.1 Rhino Viper
> 1.1. Prairie Rattlers
> 1.1 Puff Adder
> 1.0 Mojave Rattler
> 1.0 Dessert Horned Viper
> ...

----------


## frogster

Some new pics.....

----------


## Tyler

He is sooo cute god I want him bad I'm just not allowed :-/ wish they were not venomous!

----------


## frogster

Tried to get me in the last pic lol......Just dont tell anyone  :Wink: 


> He is sooo cute god I want him bad I'm just not allowed :-/ wish they were not venomous!

----------


## Jared

Love Gila's it's a shame you can't get them in Australia. The last venomous reptile i dealt with didn't go down so well( i was walking through the paddock when i stepped on a Red bellied Black),after a expensive anti venom i was back on my feet though  :Smile:

----------


## Tyler

Just saw a guy cuddling with his gila monster in YouTube and a beaded lizard idk what to make of it lol!

----------


## frogster

Wowwww glad to hear you are walking any pics of the bite.Its amazing what  some drops of venom injected can do


> Love Gila's it's a shame you can't get them in Australia. The last venomous reptile i dealt with didn't go down so well( i was walking through the paddock when i stepped on a Red bellied Black),after a expensive anti venom i was back on my feet though

----------


## frogster

What do you say about that...Maybe trying to get his own tv show 


> Just saw a guy cuddling with his gila monster in YouTube and a beaded lizard idk what to make of it lol!

----------


## Jared

> Wowwww glad to hear you are walking any pics of the bite.Its amazing what  some drops of venom injected can do


Not wrong, na no pics of the bite, but you can imagine two small puncture holes on the upper ankle. This is the species that got me, they look really good but i won't get close to them anymore haha

----------


## frogster

Just sounds painful........

----------

